# What really happened?



## twentytwobellyman (Aug 23, 2007)

I've been curious about this, and I can't find the answer online anywhere. What really happened to Eartha Quake, the SSBBW model? One source says she passed away, another's vague....does anybody really know?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 23, 2007)

I heard she passed away as well. Now you've got me wondering.


----------



## Baba Fats (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's a link to an obituary notice from 1999 -

http://groups.google.com/group/soc....read/thread/ba617541cedf25e8/c4a58f1b47e1e8b7

You won't get the whole truth from that source, though. I never had the honor of meeting her myself, but from mutual acquaintances I gather that Carla's life was pretty much destroyed by WLS. Her doctor talked her into becoming a guinea pig for a particularly radical procedure that removed most of her stomach and part of her small intestine. It left her with multiple medical problems, cost her a film role - 

http://www.orgazmodvd.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=FAQ&file=index&myfaq=yes&id_cat=2#8

and led to the slow death of her porn career. As her big beautiful body deflated into a mass of redundant skin, she ended up working in a series of ever-more degrading videos, with charming names like "Hog Farm" and "Bald and Ugly." Somewhere along that downward spiral, I was told that she picked up a crack habit. With all those strikes against her, it was hard to pinpoint an actual cause of death, but not hard to foresee it. It was a very sad end to a very lovely woman. Her daughter (?) must be nine years old now, and never got to know her mom.


----------



## riverboss74 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have been looking for Eatha's Bio. Where she came from, what she liked to do, where she lived, her measurements, just anything and everything I can find out. Ever since the first movie I saw I have just wanted to know every thing about her.


----------



## MarkBeast (Mar 14, 2011)

which i think was later reissued as "i've got milk"...the cause ov her death, as it was explained to me by a mutual friend is this...she smoked crack while pregnant(not the same child she was carrying when we worked together...carla was pregnant a lot)which killed the baby the dead baby in her body sent her into shock and she died...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 14, 2011)

Good God. What an insensitive train wreck of gossipy speculation.


----------

